# Rubber Tip Premium Stylus for $4.05 FSSS and lots of other Kindle Accessories



## drchimrichalds (Oct 6, 2014)

BoxWave has a bunch of products on sale from $4.05 incl. FSSS until August 15th.

Here are a couple of particularly good deals:
This rubber tip capacitive stylus: http://www.amazon.com/dp/B00188OGIA
This Kindle fire folio case: http://www.amazon.com/dp/B001CDXAJC

There are many others, particularly if you have a slightly older device. You can find the whole list by searching "BOXWAVE 0815DEAL" on amazon.com.


----------

